# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التفسير (الإشاري) في الميزان. [بحث]

## السكران التميمي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وبه تعالى نستعين*

*الحمد لله الذي أنزل القرآن وحماه، وأحكم آياته وأوضح مبناه، وأصلي وأسلم على إمام المفسرين، الناهي عن مزلات الأقدام في أمور الدين، ثم أما بعد..*

*فلقد حداني إلى كتابة هذا البحث الموسع ما رأيته من تجرؤ بعض المسلمين هداهم الله على كتاب الله تعالى، ومحاولة صرف معانيه وآياته عن ظاهرها الصحيح، ومحاولة تمييع كتاب الله بخواطر وخيالات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، حاشا كتاب ربنا هذا العبث.*

*فقمت بتتبع ما كتبه أهل العلم المعتبرون الموثوقين في هذا الباب، مع زيادة توضيح وبيان، فخرج ما تراه بإذن الله سارً لك، ومجلي عنك. فأقول وبالله التوفيق:*


*أولاً: تعريف التفسير الإشاري:*
*هو تفسير القرآن بغير ظاهره لإشارة تظهر لأرباب الصفاء، مع عدم إبطال الظاهر, قال الزرقاني: (التفسير الإشاري: هو تأويل القرآن بغير**ظاهره لإشارة خفية تظهر لأرباب السلوك والتصوف ويمكن الجمع بينها وبين الظاهر**المراد أيضا) أهـ [مناهل العرفان للزرقاني 2/56].*
*وقال الصابوني: (التفسير**الإشاري: هو تأويل القرآن على خلاف ظاهره، لإشارات خفية تظهر لبعض أولي العلم، أو**تظهر للعارفين بالله من أرباب السلوك والمجاهدة للنفس، ممن نور الله بصائرهم**فأدركوا أسرار القرآن العظيم، أو انقدحت في أذهانهم بعض المعاني الدقيقة، بواسطة**الإلهام الإلهي أو الفتح الرباني، مع إمكان الجمع بينهما وبين الظاهر المراد من**الآيات الكريمة) أهـ [التبيان في علوم القرآن للصابوني ص191].*

*عرف التفسير الصوفي بالتفسير الإشاري، ويتمثل على زعمهم في أن يرى المفسر معنى آخر غير المعنى الظاهر، ربما تحتمله الآية الكريمة ولكنه لا يظهر للعامة من الناس، وإنما يظهر لخاصتهم ومن فتح الله قلبه وأنار بصيرته وسلكه ضمن عباده الصالحين، الذين منحهم الله الفهم والإدراك، وهذا النوع من العلم ليس من العلم الكسبى الذي ينال بالبحث والمذاكرة وإنما هو من العلم الوهبى الذي هو أثر التقى والاستقامة والصلاح، كما قال تعالى: {وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ}.*

*والتفسير الصوفي يعتمد أساسا على أن للقرآن ظاهرا وباطنا، ويقصد بالظاهر الشريعة وبالباطن الحقيقة، وعلم الشريعة علم المجاهدة، وعلم الحقيقة علم الهداية، وعلم الشريعة علم الآداب وعلم الحقيقة علم الأحوال، وعلم الشريعة يعلمه علماء الشريعة وعلم الحقيقة يعلمه العلماء بالله، يقول السلمى في مقدمة تفسيره عن الباعث لإقدامه على كتابة تفسير القرآن:*
*(لما رأيت المتوسمين بعلوم الظاهر قد سبقوا في أنواع فرائد القرآن، من قراءات وتفاسير ومشكلات وأحكام وإعراب ولغة ومجمل ومفصل وناسخ ومنسوخ، ولم يشتغل أحد منهم بفهم الخطاب على لسان أهل الحقيقة إلا آيات متفرقة، أحببت أن أجمع حروفا أستحسنها من ذلك وأضم أقوال مشايخ أهل الحقيقة إلى ذلك وأرتبه على السور حسب وسعى وطاقتى) أهـ.*


*ويقول سهل بن عبد الله التسترى في تفسيره، وهو أول ما ظهر للصوفية من تفسير للقرآن:*
*(ما من آية في القرآن إلا ولها أربعة معان، ظاهر وباطن وحد ومطلع، فالظاهر التلاوة، والباطن الفهم، والحد حلالها وحرامها، والمطلع إشراف القلب على المراد بها فقها من الله عز وجل، فالعلم الظاهر علم عام، والفهم لباطنه والمراد به خاص) أهـ.*

*وقد ظهر أيضا تفسير ثالث لعبد الكريم القشيرى سلك فيه مسلك الصوفية في إدراك الإشارات التي يراها الصوفي خلف آيات القرآن، وسماه لطائف الإشارات، قال عن الباعث لتأليفه:*
*(وكتابنا هذا يأتى على طرف من إشارات القرآن على لسان أهل المعرفة إما من معاني قولهم أو قضايا أصولهم، سلكنا فيه طريق الإقلال خشية الملال مستمدين من الله تعالى عوائد المنة، متبرئين من الحول والمنة مستعصمين من الخطأ والخلل، مستوثقين لأصوب القول والعمل) أهـ.*

*ولم يظهر في تاريخ التفسير الإشاري حتى القرن الخامس، أهم من حقائق التفسير للسلمى، ولطائف الإشارات للقشيري وإن كان القشيري قد استفاد* 
*من السلمى فائدة كبرى واقتبس منه كثيرا من آرائه.*
*وقد ظهر تفسير القرآن المنسوب لابن عربي، ولكنه في الحقيقة للكاشاني السمرقندي، ويعد هذا التفسير أهم تفسير إشارى بعد اللطائف، قال مؤلفه في مقدمته:*
*(ما نزل من القرآن آية إلا ولها ظهر وبطن، ولكل حرف حد ومطلع، فالظهر هو التفسير، والبطن هو التأويل، والحد هو ما تتناهي إليه الفهوم من معنى الكلام، والمطلع ما يصعد إليه منه فيطلع على شهود الملك العلام) أهـ.*

*ويمكن القول باستقراء التفسيرات الصوفية السابقة أن السمة الغالبة في التفسير الإشاري لدى الصوفية تتمثل فيما يلى:*
*1-* *أن للقرآن ظاهرا وباطنا، وأن الظاهر للعوام والباطن لا يدركه إلا الخواص وإدراك الخواص مستمد من فيض إلهي ينير بصائرهم، ويكشف لهم على زعمهم عن معارف لدنية مباشرة.*
*2-* *أن العلم بالقرآن على هذا النحو يفترق عن العلوم القرآنية الأخرى في بدايته وفى طرائقه وفي غاياته، فضلا عن أنه يفترق عن سائر العلوم بضرورة العمل، فالعالم لابد أن يكون عاملا وعمله هو جهاده ورياضاته التي تؤدى إلى صقل إرادته وشحذ همته وتنقية مرآته الباطنية من كل شائبة، فالتفسير عموما ليس تفسيرا مباشرا، بل يسلك تزكية النفوس وتطهير القلوب والحث على التحلى بالأخلاق الفاضلة.*
*3-* *أن التفسير الإشاري وإن كان يعتمد على ما وراء العبارة الظاهرية إلا أنه لم تخل من بعض ما نقل من الآثار على النحو المذكور في التفسير بالمأثور أو التفسير بالرأي بالطريقة الاستنباطية، أو تفسيرات تعتمد على معاني الألفاظ والتفسيرات البلاغية.*
*4-* *تتعرض هذه التفسيرات لكثير من المعاني والمصطلحات الصوفية التي تكشف عن طريقتهم وتجربتهم، لا سيما أنهم يوجهون الآيات كشواهد لهذه الرموز والمصطلحات.*
*5-* *ومع ما فيها من معاني تقبل بصعوبة، أو يلتمس لها وجها تحمل عليه بمشقة، إلا أن هناك معان مشكلة تصل في بعض الأحيان إلى الكفر والزندقة.*
*6-* *لم تسلم هذه التفسيرات من الإسرائيليات، والاستشهاد بغير القرآن والسنة، ولم تتبع الدقة في تحري ثبوت الحديث، أو مراعاة التعليق على الأسانيد، وكذلك لم تخل من فكر باطني.*



*ثانيا: أمثله للتفسير الإشاري (جلّ كلام الله عنه):*
*·* *قوله تعالى: {لينفق ذو سعة من سعته...} فالآية في نفقة الزوجة, لكن أرباب السلوك يرون فيها إشارة إلى أن الواصل يرشد إلى**الله على قدر ما وهبه الله من المعرفة, والسالك يرشد أيضا لكن على قدره, قال ابن**عطاء الله في الحكم:*
*({لينفق ذو سعة من سعته...} الواصلون إليه {ومن قدر عليه**رزقه...} السائرون إليه) أهـ [ص 47 مع شرح ابن عجيبة].*
*·* *قوله تعالى: {إنما**الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين} فالآية في مصارف الزكاة, لكن أرباب السلوك يرون فيها**إشارة إلى أن مواهب الله على القلوب لا تكون إلا بتحقيق الفقر والمسكنة لله تعالى**قال ابن عجيبة في شرح الحكم ص 48:*
*(إقطع عنك المادة وافتقر إلى الله تفيض عليك**المواهب من الله {إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين} إن أردت بسط المواهب عليك صحح**الفقر والفاقة لديك) أهـ*

*وقد استدل الصوفية لإباحة هذا النوع من التفسير بأدلة واهية؛ إما ضعيفة أو ساقطة أو موضوعة، لا يمكن أن يؤخذ منها ولو إلماحة لتجويز مثل هذه الشطحات مع كتاب الله تعالى.*
*وسياتي إن شاء الله أن بعض أهل العلم وضع شروطا صارمة لقبول مثل هذا النوع، وإن كنت أرى أنه باطل جملة وتفصيلا.*



*ثالثا: آراء العلماء في التفسير الإشاري:*
*اختلف العلماء في التفسير الإشاري، وتباينت فيه أراؤهم فمنهم من أجازه ومنهم من منعه، ومنهم من عده من كمال الإيمان ومحض العرفان، ومنهم من اعتبره زيغا وضلالا وانحرافا عن دين الله تبارك وتعالى.*
*والواقع أن الموضوع دقيق يحتاج إلى بصيرة وروية ونظرة إلى أعماق الحقيقة ليظهر ما إذا كان الغرض من هذا النوع من التفسير هو اتباع الهوى والتلاعب في آيات الله كما فعل الباطنية والشيعة، فيكون ذلك من قبيل الزندقة والإلحاد، أو الغرض منه الإشارة إلى أن كلام الله تعالى يعز أن يحيط به بشر إحاطة تامة، وأن كلامه تعالى وضعت فيه مفاهيم وأسرار ودقائق وعجائب لا تنقضي على مدار الأزمان، ويتوالى إعجازه مرة بعد أخرى، فيكون ذلك من محض العرفان وكمال الإيمان.*

*ويمكن أن نعرض أهم آراء العلماء التي نسترشد بها في تحديد شروط قبول التفسير الإشاري، فمن ذلك:*
*1-* *رأى ابن الصلاح: في [فتاوى ابن**الصلاح 1/196]:*
*( مسألة: سأل سائل في كلام الصوفية في القرآن كالجنيد وغيره وكان**السائل عن هذا ينكر ما سمع من ذلك وكان يجالس شيخا من المفتين فجرى ذلك في مجلسه**فابتدأ الشيخ وقال كالمستحسن لكلام الصوفية: هم لا يريدون به تفسير القرآن وإنما**هي معاني يجدونها عند التلاوة.*
*وقال أيضا يقولون: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا**الذين يلونكم من الكفار} قالوا: هي النفس، وكان الشيخ المفتي يشرح ذلك ويقول: أمرنا بقتال من يلينا لأنهم أقرب شرا إلينا وأقرب شرا إلى الإنسان نفسه.*
*وقال**الشيخ أيضا: يقولون: {إنا أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه} يقول نوح العقل والغرض أنهم يلقي**الله عندهم في كلامه ما ينتفعون به وهذا قد صدر عن أكابرهم والجم الغفير وأنتم بذلك**أعلم والسائل لهذا ليس بجاهل وليس غرضه إلا الاعتضاد بما يسمع من الشيخ تقي الدين**رضي الله عنه واحد لا يجهل أن قوله تعالى: {قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار} ليس**المراد به النفس وإن المراد ظاهر ومن قال غير ذاك فهو مخطئ.*
*فأجاب رضي الله عنه:*
*وجدت عن الإمام أبي الحسن الواحدي المفسر رحمه الله أنه قال: صنف أبو عبد**الرحمن السلمي حقائق التفسير فإن كان قد اعتقد أن ذلك تفسير فقد كفر.*
*وأنا أقول: الظن بمن يوثق به منهم أنه إذا قال شيئا من أمثال ذلك أنه لم يذكر تفسيرا ولا ذهب**به مذهب الشرح للكلمة المذكورة في القرآن العظيم، فإنه لو كان كذلك كانوا قد سلكوا**مسالك الباطنية.*
*وإنما ذلك ذكر منهم لنظير ما ورد به القرآن، فإن النظير يذكر بالنظير، فمن ذكر قتال النفس في الآية المذكورة فكأنه قال: أمرنا بقتال النفس ومن**يلينا من الكفار, ومع ذلك فيا ليتهم لم يتساهلوا بمثل ذلك لما فيه من الإيهام**والالتباس والله أعلم) أهـ.*

*2-* *رأى الشاطبى:*
*يقسم الشاطبى الاعتبارات القرآنية الواردة على القلوب الطاهرة وأصحاب البصائر إذا صحت على كمال شروطها على ضربين:*
*·* *ما يكون أصل انفجاره من القرآن ويتبعه سائر الموجودات، فإن الاعتبار الصحيح في الجملة هو الذي يخرق من البصيرة في حجب الأكوان من غير توقف، فإن توقف فهو غير صحيح حسبما بينه أهل التحقيق بالسلوك.*
*·* *ما يكون انفجاره من الموجودات كليا أو جزئيا ويتبعه الاعتبار في القرآن.*
*فإن كان الأول فهذا الاعتبار صحيح وهو معتمد على فهم باطن القرآن من غير إشكال، وإن كان الثاني فالتوقف على اعتباره في فهم باطن القرآن لازم وأخذه على إطلاقه ممتنع لأنه بخلاف الأول.*

*قال في الموافقات**وقد ذكر نماذج من التفسير الإشاري عن سهل التستري 3/398:*
*( ولكن له وجه جار على**الصحة وذلك أنه لم يقل إن هذا هو تفسير الآية ولكن أتى بما هو ند في الاعتبار**الشرعي الذي شهد له القرآن من جهتين:*
*أحداهما: أن الناظر قد يأخذ من معنى**الآية معنى من باب الاعتبار فيجريه فيما لم تنزل فيه لأنه يجامعه في القصد أو يقاربه ...) أهـ.*

*ثم قال 3/403: (... وإنما احتيج إلى هذا كله لجلالة من نقل**عنهم ذلك [أي التفسير الإشاري] من الفضلاء وربما ألمّ الغزالي بشيء منه في**الإحياء وغيره وهو مزلة قدم لمن لم يعرف مقاصد القوم فإن الناس في أمثال هذه**الأشياء بين قائِلَينِ:*
*منهم: من يصدق به ويأخذه على ظاهره ويعتقد أن ذلك هو**مراد الله تعالى من كتابه وإذا عارضه ما ينقل في كتب التفسير على خلافة فربما كذب**به أو أشكل عليه.*
*ومنهم: من يكذب به على الإطلاق ويرى أنه تقوّل وبهتان مثل ما**تقدم من تفسير الباطنية ومن حذا حذوهم وكلا الطريقين فيه ميل عن الإنصاف). أهـ.*

*ثم قال 3/404 – 406: ( فنقول: إن تلك الأنظار الباطنة في الآيات المذكورة إذا**لم يظهر جريانها على مقتضى الشروط المتقدمة [شروط قبول التفسير] فهي راجعة إلى**الاعتبار غير القرآني وهو الوجودي ويصح تنزيله على معاني القرآن لأنه وجودي أيضا**فهو مشترك من تلك الجهة غير خاص فلا يطالب فيه المعتبر بشاهد موافق إلا ما يطالبه**المربي وهو أمر خاص وعلم منفرد بنفسه لا يختص بهذا الموضع فلذلك يوقف على محله، فكون القلب جارا ذا قربى والجار الجنب هو النفس الطبيعي، إلى سائر ما ذكر [التستري]؛ يصح تنزيله اعتباريا مطلقا، فإن مقابلة الوجود بعضه ببعض في هذا النمط**صحيح وسهل جدا عند أربابه غير أنه مغرر بمن ليس براسخ أو داخل تحت إيالة**راسخ.*
*وأيضا فإن من ذكر عنه مثل ذلك من المعتبرين لم يصرح بأنه المعنى المقصود**المخاطب به الخلق بل أجراه مجراه وسكت عن كونه هو المراد*
*وإن جاء شيء من ذلك**وصرح صاحبه أنه هو المراد فهو من أرباب الأحوال الذين لا يفرقون بين الاعتبار**القرآني والوجودي وأكثر ما يطرأ هذا لمن هو بعد في السلوك سائر على الطريق لم يتحقق**بمطلوبه, ولا اعتبار بقول من لم يثبت اعتبار قوله من الباطنية وغيرهم.*
*وللغزالي**في (مشكاة الأنوار) وفي (كتاب الشكر من الإحياء) وفي (كتاب جواهر القرآن) في الاعتبار**القرآني وغيره ما يتبين به لهذا الموضع أمثلة فتأملها هناك والله الموفق، ولا فائدة في**التكرار إذا وضح طريق الوصول إلى الحق والصواب) أهـ.*

*3-* *رأي الأستاذ محمد عبد العظيم الرزقانى:*
*يرى الزرقانى أن بعض الناس قد فتنوا بالإقبال على دراسة تلك الإشارات والخواطر، فدخل في روعهم أن الكتاب والسنة بل والإسلام كله ما هو إلا سوانح وواردات على هذا النحو من التأويلات والتوجيهات، وزعموا أن الأمر ما هو إلا تخييلات، وأن المطلوب منهم هو الشطح مع الخيال أينما شطح، فلم يتقيدوا بتكاليف الشريعة، ولم يحترموا قوانين اللغة العربية في فهم أبلغ النصوص العربية، كتاب الله وسنة رسوله والأدهي من ذلك أنهم يتخيلون ويخيلون للناس أنهم هم أهل الحقيقة، الذين أدركوا الغاية واتصلوا بالله اتصالا أسقط عنهم التكليف، وسما بهم عن حضيض الأخذ بالأسباب ما دموا في زعمهم مع رب الأرباب، وهذا لعمر الله هو المصاب العظيم الذي عمل له الباطنية، كيما يهدموا التشريع من أصوله ويأتوا بنيانه من قواعده، فواجب النصح لإخواننا المسلمين يقتضينا أن نحذرهم الوقوع في هذه الشباك، ونشير عليهم أن ينفضوا من أمثال تلك التفاسير الإشارية الملتوية، لإنها كلها أذواق ومواجيد خارجة عن حدود الضبط والتقييد، وكثيرا ما يختلط فيها الخيال بالحقيقة والحق بالباطل فالأحرى بالفطن العاقل أن ينأى بنفسه عن هذه المزالق وأن يفر بدينه من هذه الشبهات، وأمامه في الكتاب والسنة وشروحهما على قوانين الشريعة واللغة رياض وجنات).*

*4-* *رأي الأستاذ محمد حسين الذهبي:*
*يقرر الذهبي أن الأدلة مجتمعة تعطينا أن القرآن الكريم له ظهر وبطن، ظهر يفهمه كل من يعرف اللسان العربي، وبطن يفهمه أصحاب الموهبة وأرباب البصائر، غير أن المعاني الباطنية للقرآن، لا تقف عند الحد الذي تصل إليه مداركنا القاصرة بل هي أمر فوق ما نظن وأعظم مما نتصور.*

*يقول: (أما المعنى الباطن فلا يقف على جريانه على اللسان وحده بل لا بد فيه مع ذلك إلى نور يقذفه الله تعالى في قلب الإنسان، يصير به نافذ البصيرة سليم التفكير، ومعنى هذا أن التفسير الباطن ليس أمرا خارجا عن مدلول اللفظ القرآنى).*
*ويقول أيضا: (أما الصوفية أهل الحقيقة وأصحاب الإشارة فقد اعترفوا بظاهر القرآن ولم يجحدوه كما اعترفوا بباطنه ولكنهم حين فسروا المعاني الباطنية خلطوا عملا صالحا وآخر سيئا، فبينما تجد لهم أفهاما مقبولة تجد لهم بجوارها أفهاما لا يمكن أن يقبلها العقل أو يرضى بها الشرع).*

*والخلاصة في رأي الذهبي: أن مثل هذه التفاسير الغريبة للقرآن مزلة قدم لمن يعرف مقاصد القوم، وليتهم احتفظوا بها عند أنفسهم ولم يذيعوها على الناس فيوقعهم في حيرة واختلاف، منهم من يأخذها على ظاهرها ويعتقد أن ذلك هو مراد الله من كلامه، وإذا عارضه ما ينقل في كتب التفسير على خلافها ربما كذب بها أو أشكل عليه ومنهم من يكذبها على الإطلاق ويرى أنها تقول على الله وبهتان، إذن ليتهم ما فعلوا ذلك، إذن لأراحونا من هذه الحيرة وأراحوا أنفسهم من كلام الناس فيهم وقذف البعض لهم بالكفر والإلحاد في آيات الله.*

*5-* *رأي الدكتور محمد كمال جعفر:*
*ويرى الدكتور جعفر أنه يجب أن لا يغيب عن أذهاننا أنه من الطبيعي أن لا يقف الصوفي عند المعاني التقليدية في أي من القرآن أو السنة قولا وعملا، لأنه ليس كالفقيه أو العالم الذي يعتمد على النظر العقلى فحسب، لأن ذلك لا يشبع رغبته ولا يمد روحه بالزاد الضروري، بل إنه يتعمق إلى معان وراء المعنى الظاهر المباشر، وإن لم يكن من الضرورى أن تكون هذه المعاني العميقة متناقضة مع تلك المعاني الظاهرية، ويشير الدكتور جعفر إلى نقطة هامة، وهي أن القرآن بالنسبة للصوفى يحمل حقيقتين متساويتين في الأهمية، فهو من جهة وحى تاريخى اتخذ وضعه في الزمان والمكان المحددين، وهو من جهة أخرى النبع الفياض الذي لا تنفد حقائقه الإلهية الصادرة عن الله جل جلاله، وهو لا متناه لأنه كلام الموجود الذي لا يتناهي ، والمعاني الباطنية لكلماته غير متناهية كذلك أيضا.*
*كما أن الصوفي المتأمل قد يصل إلى مرحلة يدرك فيها أعمق المعاني الروحية في القرآن، وهذه الفكرة في حد ذاتها بصرف النظر عن الاعتبارات الأخرى قد تثير صعوبات، بحيث أنها تؤدى إلى أن يكون تفسير القرآن مختلفا باختلاف الذوات المشتركة فيها أي أن يكون الموقف موقفا ذاتيا مما ينتج بدوره تفسيرات متعارضة ويؤدى إلى اضطراب كبير، ولكن الحقيقة أن الصوفية فعلا يرون أن تعدد التفسيرات أمر حتمي، لأن معاني القرآن لا نهائية وتتكشف لكل صوفى حسب طاقته الروحية وحسب فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، وليس في ذلك أي ضير ما دام هذا متصلا بالمعاني الكمالية التي لا تتجاوز حدود المعاني المباشرة المتفق عليها.*

*6-* *الشيخ بن عاشور:*
*قال ابن عاشور في (تفسيره 1/16):*
*(أما ما يتكلم به أهل الإشارات من الصوفية في بعض آيات القرآن من معان لا**تجري على ألفاظ القرآن ولكن بتأويل ونحوه فينبغي أن تعلموا أنهم ما كانوا يدعون أن**كلامهم في ذلك تفسير للقرآن بل يعنون أن الآية تصلح للتمثل بها في الغرض المتكلم**فيه وحسبكم في ذلك أنهم سموها إشارات ولم يسموها معاني ... ) أهـ.*
*وقال أيضا في (تفسيره 1/17):*
*(فنسبة الإشارة إلى لفظ القرآن مجازية لأنها إنما تشير لمن استعدت**عقولهم وتدبرهم في حال من الأحوال الثلاثة ولا ينتفع بها غير أولئك فلما كانت آيات**القرآن قد أنارت تدبرهم وأثارت اعتبارهم نسبوا تلك الإشارة للآية.*
*فليست تلك**الإشارة هي حق الدلالة اللفظية والاستعمالية حتى تكون من لوازم اللفظ وتوابعه كما**قد تبين). أهـ.*

*7-* *الإمام الزركشي:*
*قال الزركشي في (البرهان في**علوم القرآن 2/215):*
*(فأما كلام**الصوفية في تفسير القرآن؛ فقيل: ليس تفسيرا، وإنما هي معان ومواجيد يجدونها عند**التلاوة كقول بعضهم في: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار}: إن**المراد النفس، فأمرنا بقتال من يلينا، لأنها أقرب شيء إلينا وأقرب شيء إلى الإنسان**نفسه). أهـ.*
*ثم ذكر كلام ابن الصلاح السابق مقرا مستدلا به.*

*8-* *شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:*
*قال في (مجموع الفتاوي 6/376):*
*(فإن إشارات المشايخ الصوفية التي**يشيرون بها تنقسم إلى:*
*إشارة حالية: وهى إشارتهم بالقلوب وذلك هو الذي**امتازوا به وليس هذا موضعه.*
*وتنقسم إلى الإشارات المتعقلة بالأقوال: مثل ما**يأخذونها من القرآن ونحوه فتلك الإشارات هي من باب الاعتبار والقياس وإلحاق ما ليس**بمنصوص بالمنصوص مثل الاعتبار والقياس الذي يستعمله الفقهاء في الأحكام، لكن هذا**يستعمل في الترغيب والترهيب وفضائل الأعمال ودرجات الرجال ونحو ذلك.*
*فإن كانت**الإشارة اعتبارية من جنس القياس الصحيح كانت حسنة مقبولة، وإن كانت كالقياس الضعيف**كان لها حكمه، وإن كان تحريفا للكلام عن مواضعه وتأويلا للكلام على غير تأويله كانت**من جنس كلام القرامطة والباطنية والجهمية فتدبر هذا فإني قد أوضحت هذا في قاعدة**الإشارات) أهـ.*

*وقال أيضا كما في (مجموع الفتاوي 2/28):*
*(وأما أرباب الإشارات**الذين يثبتون ما دل اللفظ عليه ويجعلون المعنى المشار إليه مفهوما من جهة القياس**والاعتبار فحالهم كحال الفقهاء العالمين بالقياس والاعتبار، وهذا حق إذا كان قياسا**صحيحا لا فاسدا واعتبارا مستقيما لا منحرفا) أهـ.*

*وقال أيضا في (13/240):*
*(والثاني:**ما كان في نفسه حقا لكن يستدلون عليه من القرآن والحديث بألفاظ لم يُرَد بها ذلك**فهذا الذي يسمونه إشارات، و حقائق التفسير لأبى عبد الرحمن فيه من هذا الباب شيء**كثير ...، وهو الذي يشتبه كثيرا على بعض الناس فان المعنى يكون صحيحا لدلالة**الكتاب والسنة عليه ولكن الشأن في كون اللفظ الذي يذكرونه دل عليه, وهذان قسمان:*
*أحدهما: أن يقال إن ذلك المعنى مراد باللفظ فهذا افتراء على الله... .*
*القسم الثاني: أن يجعل ذلك من باب الاعتبار والقياس لا من باب دلالة اللفظ، فهذا من**نوع القياس فالذي تسميه الفقهاء قياسا هو الذي تسميه الصوفية إشارة، وهذا ينقسم إلى**صحيح وباطل كانقسام القياس إلى ذلك*
*فمن سمع قول الله تعالى: {لا يمسه إلا**المطهرون} وقال: إنه اللوح المحفوظ أو المصحف, فقال: كما أن اللوح المحفوظ الذي كتب فيه حروف القرآن لا يمسه إلا بدن طاهر فمعاني القرآن لا يذوقها إلا القلوب**الطاهرة وهى قلوب المتقين كان هذا معنى صحيحا واعتبارا صحيحا... ، وكذلك من قال: لا تدخل الملائكة بيتا فيه كلب ولا جنب، فاعتبر بذلك أن القلب لا يدخله حقائق**الإيمان إذا كان فيه ما ينجسه من الكبر والحسد فقد أصاب) أهـ.*

*قال السيوطي في (الإتقان 4/377):*
*(**وسئل شيخ الإسلام سراج الدين البلقيني عن رجل قال في قوله تعالى: {من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه} إن معناه: من ذلّ؛ أي: من الذل. ذي: إشارة إلى النفس، يشفَ: من الشفا جواب (مَنْ). عُ: أمر من الوعي، فأفتى بأنه ملحد.*
*وقد قال تعالى: {إن الذين يلحدون في آياتنا لا يخفون علينا} قال ابن عباس: هو أن يوضع الكلام على غير موضعه. أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم) أهـ.*



*رابعا: شروط قبول التفسير الصوفي الإشاري:*
*قال ابن القيم في كتاب (التبيان في إيمان القرآن ص 123):*
*(وهذه الأقوال إن أريد أن اللفظ دل عليها وأنها هي**المراد = فغلط، وإن أريد أنها أخذت من طريق الإشارة والقياس؛ فأمرها قريب.*
*وتفسير**الناس يدور على ثلاثة أصول:*
*1-* *تفسير على اللفظ؛ وهو الذي ينحو إليه المتأخرون.*
*2-* *وتفسير على المعنى؛ وهو الذي يذكره السلف.*
*3-* *وتفسير على الإشارة والقياس؛ وهو الذي**ينحو إليه كثير من الصوفية وغيرهم. وهذا لا بأس به بأربعة شرائط:*
*1)* *أن لا**يناقض معنى الآية.*
*2)* *وأن يكون معنىً صحيحا في نفسه.*
*3)* *وأن يكون في اللفظ**إشعار به.*
*4)* *وأن يكون بينه وبين معنى الآية ارتباط وتلازم.*
*فإذا اجتمعت**هذه الأمور الأربعة كان استنباطا حسنا) أهـ.*

*وقال الزرقاني في (مناهل العرفان 2/58):*
*(مما تقدم يعلم أن التفسير الإشاري لا يكون مقبولا إلا بشروط خمسة وهي:*
*1-* *ألا يتنافى وما يظهر من معنى النظم الكريم.*
*2-* *ألا يدعى أنه المراد وحده**دون الظاهر.*
*3-* *ألا يكون تأويلا بعيدا سخيفا كتفسير بعضهم قوله تعالى: {وإن**الله لمع المحسنين} بجعل كلمة (لمع) فعلا ماضيا، وكلمة المحسنين مفعوله.*
*4-* *ألا**يكون له معارض شرعي أو عقلي.*
*5-* *أن يكون له شاهد شرعي يؤيده.*
*كذلك اشترطوا، بيد**أن هذه الشروط متداخلة فيمكن الاستغناء بالأول عن الثالث، وبالخامس عن الرابع، ويحسن**ملاحظة شرطين بدلهما:*
*أحدهما: بيان المعنى الموضوع له اللفظ الكريم أولا.*
*ثانيهما: ألا يكون من وراء هذا التفسير الإشاري تشويش على المفسَّر له.*

*ثم**إن هذه شروط لقبوله بمعنى عدم رفضه فحسب وليست شروطا لوجوب اتباعه والأخذ به, ذلك**لأنه لا يتنافى وظاهر القرآن، ثم إن له شاهدا يعضده من الشرع وكل ما كان كذلك لا**يرفض, وإنما لم يجب الأخذ به لأن النظم الكريم لم يوضع للدلالة عليه بل هو من قبيل**الإلهامات التي تلوح لأصحابها غير منضبطة بلغة ولا مقيدة بقوانين) أهـ.*

*ويرى الدكتور محمد كمال جعفر: أنه لا بد قبل تقرير شروط قبول التفسير الصوفي التنبه إلى أن التفسير الصوفي يرتبط بنوعية اعتقاد المفسر، ويمكن إجمال تفسيراتهم في نوعين:*
*1)* *التفسير النظرى: وهو التفسير المبني على نزعة فلسفية حيث تتوجه الآيات القرانية لديهم وفق نظرياتهم وتتفق مع تعاليمهم.*
*2)* *التفسير الإشاري: هو تأويل آيات القرآن الكريم على خلاف ما يظهر منها بمقتضى إشارات خفية تظهر لأرباب السلوك ولا يمكن التطبيق بينها وبين الظواهر المرادة.*

*والفرق بين التفسير النظرى و التفسير الإشاري في أثرهما على تفسير القرآن؛ أن التفسير النظرى يبنى على مقدمة علمية تنقدح في ذهن الصوفي أولا ثم ينزل القرآن عليها بعد ذلك، أما التفسير الإشاري فلا يرتكز على مقدمات علمية بل يرتكز على مجاهدات رياضية، يأخذ الصوفي نفسه بها حتى يصل إلى درجة إيمانية تنكشف له فيها من سبل العبارات هذه الإشارات، وتتوالى على قلبه تحليل الآيات من المعاني الربانية.*
*كما أن التفسير الصوفي النظري يرى صاحبه أنه كل ما تحتمله الآية من معاني وليس وراءه معنى آخر يمكن أن تحمل عليه إلا هذا، على حسب طاقته أما التفسير الإشاري فلا يرى الصوفي أن كل ما يراد من الآية بل يرى أن هناك معنى آخر تحتمله الآية ويراد منها أولا وقبل كل شيء ذلك المعنى الظاهر الذي ينساق إليه الذهن قبل غيره.*

*ويرى الدكتور جعفر في شرطه لقبول التفسير الصوفي أن تأويل الصوفية للقرآن أو الفهم الخاص له إذا خلا من أي هدف سياسي أو اجتماعي، سواء كان لرد اعتبار أو كوثيقة أمن أو بسط سلطان أو كسب ثروة أو احتفاظ بمراكز نفوذ تتعلق بأشخاص أو بجماعات، إذا لم يكن له مثل هذا الهدف وإذا كان لا يعارض نصا قرآنيا آخر، ولا يعارض الاستعمال العربي، ولا يؤدى إلى تحريف أو انحراف، وإذا كان وجوده يضيف ثروة روحية أو عقلية، وإذا كان لا يدعى من السلطة ما يجعله أمرا ملزما، بفرض واحديته في الأحقية، إذ كان كذلك فهو تأويل مقبول، ليست له غاية إلا تعميق الفهم عن الله الذي ما زال كتابه منبعا لا يغيض ومعينا لا ينضب للحقائق والأسرار.*

*ومن ثم وبناء على ما سبق من الآراء يمكن تقرير الشروط التي يقبل بها التفسير الصوفي في العناصر الآتية:*
*1-* *ألا يكون التفسير الصوفي منافيا للظاهر من النظم القرآنى الكريم.*
*2-* *أن يكون له شاهد شرعي يؤيده.*
*3-* *ألا يكون له معارض شرعي أو عقلي.*
*4-* *ألا يدعي أن التفسير الصوفي هو المراد وحده من الظاهر.*
*5-* *ألا يكون التأويل بعيدا لا يحتمله اللفظ فيه تلبيس على أفهام الناس.*

*فإذا توفرت هذه الشروط، وليس للتفسير ما ينافيه أو يعارضه من الأدلة الشرعية، جاز الأخذ به أو تركه، لأنه من قبيل الوجدانيات، والوجدانيات لا تقوم على دليل نظري، وإنما هو أمر يبعث على تنمية المشاعر وتحصيل مكارم الأخلاق، فيجده الصوفي من نفسه ويسره بينه وبين ربه، فله أن يأخذ به أو يعمل بمقتضاه دون أن يلزم به أحدا من الناس، والأحرى ألا يسمى هذا اللون من الفهم تفسيرا وإنما يسمى ذكر النظير بالنظير الذي يعتبر صحيحا.*

*هذا آخر ما أردت بحثه وجمعه وكتابته حول هذا الموضوع المهم الخطير والذي يمس أعظم معلم من معالم الإسلام؛ ألا وهو كتاب الله تعالى وكلامه.*

*فالحمد لله أولا وآخرا، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد.*

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت أيها التميمي رائع ووالله لو لم تقم بفعل هذا والله لفعلت

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيك أخي السكران ..............................  ....ولكن ألا يتشابه ما يقوله الصوفية عن باطن الآيات مع ما يحاول النصارى به أن يفسروا الفجاجة في بعض نصوصهم كنشيد الأنشاد مثلا من أن الألفاظ لها معنى آخر حتى وإن كان ظاهرها يأباه ؟.................وهل يعد الانطلاق من الآية في الحديث عن  أمور ثابتة شرعا ولكن قد لا يتنبه البعض إلى استنباطها من الآية وليس فيها نقل من السنة ولا من أقوال العلماء ولكن ظاهر الآية لا يأباه هل يعد هذا من قبيل التفسير الإشاري؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

وفيك بارك أخي العزيز..

أما هذا:



> ولكن ألا يتشابه ما يقوله الصوفية عن باطن الآيات مع ما يحاول النصارى به أن يفسروا الفجاجة في بعض نصوصهم كنشيد الأنشاد مثلا من أن الألفاظ لها معنى آخر حتى وإن كان ظاهرها يأباه ؟


فلا أعلم.. ولا أدري عن خرافات النصارى شيئا؛ لا فجاجة ولا نشيد إنشاد.

وأما هذا:



> وهل يعد الانطلاق من الآية في الحديث عن أمور ثابتة شرعا ولكن قد لا يتنبه البعض إلى استنباطها من الآية وليس فيها نقل من السنة ولا من أقوال العلماء ولكن ظاهر الآية لا يأباه هل يعد هذا من قبيل التفسير الإشاري؟


فإن كانت هذه الأمور الثابتة شرعاً لا تخالف دلالات ألفاظ الآية وسياقها، والمعنى يحتملها ولا ينافيها، وهو يعتبر تفسير ظاهر الآية، ولم يأت ما يفسرها من نص قرآني آخر، أو نص نبويٍ، أو تفسير صحابيٍ، أو رأي أحد السلف الصالح المعتبر رأيهم = فلا يعد هذا من قبيل التفسير الإشاري أخي الكريم.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

بحث رائع لم يدع لقائل مقال واحيل اليك اخي التميمي - نفع الله بك -سؤال بعض المحبين للمنتدى وقد سئل هل يندرج التفسير الاشاري ضمن الموضوعي وقد اجبته بجواب مقتضب نرجو منك التفصيل .

----------


## السكران التميمي

جزى الله الجميع عني خير الجزاء؛ وأسأل الله أن يجعل ما نقدمه للجميع لوجه الكريم تعالى.

وقبل الجواب على ما تفضلتم به أخي العزيز (المرشدي) يحسن الوقوف على ماهية [التفسير الموضوعي] حتى نرى هل يمكن أن يكون من قيبل التفسير الإشاري أم لا؟

فبالنسبة للنشوء والغايات هو يختلف عن التفسير الإشاري؛ فالمراد غير المراد، والغرض غير الغرض، وإن كان التفسير الموضوعي في مرحلة من المراحل الشاطحة قد يتحول ويتحور إلى تفسير إشاري لخروجه عن غرض السورة الأصلي.
فمصطلح التفسير الموضوعي لم يظهر عَلَمَاً على علم معين إلا في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، عندما قُرِّرت هذه المادة ضمن مواد قسم التـفـسـير بكلية أصول الدين بالجامع الأزهر، إلا أن لبنات هذا اللون من التفسير كانت موجودة مـنــذ عهد النبوة وما بعده، ويمكن إجمال مظاهر وجود هذا التفسير في الأمور التالية:
1- تفسير القرآن بالقرآن: لا ريب أن تفـسـيـر الـقـرآن بالقرآن هو لب التفسير الموضوعي وأعلى ثمراته.. وجميع الآيات التي تناولت قضية واحــدة والجمع بين دلالاتها والتنسيق بينها كان أبرز ألوان التفسير التي كان النبي صلى الله عـلـيــــه وسلم يربي أصحابه عليها، فقد روى البخاري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر مفاتح الغيب في قوله تـعـالـى: ((وعِندَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إلاَّ هُوَ)) فـقــــال: مفاتح الغيب خـمـســة: ((إنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ ويُنَزِّلُ الغَيْثَ ويَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الأَرْحَامِ ومَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَّاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَداً ومَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ)).
ومن هذا القـبـيل ما كان يلجأ إليه الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم من الجـمـع بين الآيات الـقـرآنية التي يُظنُّ بينها تعارضٌ.
وقد وضع العلماء بعده قاعدة في أصول التـفـسير تقتضي بأن أول مــا يرجع إليه المفسر القرآن الكريم، إذ ما أجمل في مكان قد فصل في آخر، وما أطــلـق فـي آيــة إلا قد قيد في أخرى، وما ورد عاماً في سورة جاء ما يخصصه فـي سورة أخــرى، وهــذا اللون من التفسير هو أعلى مراتب التفسير وأصدقها إذ لا أحد أعلم بكلام الله من الله.
2- آيات الأحكام: قام الفقهاء بجمع آيات كل باب من أبواب الفقه على حدة، وأخذوا في دراستها واستنباط الأحكام منها، والجمع بين ما يظهر التعارض، وذكروا ما نص عليه ومـــــا استنبط من القرآن بطريق الإشارة والدلالة الخفية، ونحو ذلك، وكله داخل تحت مسمى التفسير الموضوعي.
3- الأشـبــاه والنظائر: وهو اتجاه نحاه بعض العلماء في تتبع اللفظة القرآنية، ومـحـاولة مـعـرفة دلالاتـهـــا المختلفة، مثال ذلك : كلمة (خير) وردت في القرآن على ثمانية أوجه حـسـبـما ذكره الدامغاني في كتابه (إصلاح الوجوه والنظائر)، وهذا كما ترى لون من التفسير الموضوعي، وهو أول وسيلة يلجأ إليها الباحثون في البحث عن مـوضـــوعات القرآن حيث يجمعون ألفاظ ذلك الموضوع من سور القرآن ثم يتعرفون على دلالة اللفظ في أماكن وروده.
4- الدراسات في علوم القرآن: اهـتــم العلماء بموضوعات علوم القرآن فأشبعوها، ومن بين هذه الموضوعات والدراسات؛ لون ينصبُّ على دراسة وجمع الآيات التي لها رابطة واحدة، كآيات النسخ والقسم والمشكل والجـــدل والأمثال وغير ذلك ، ومؤلفاتهم في ذلك يعز على الباحث حصرها وهي أشهر من أن تذكر.
كل هذه الأمور والحقائق تدلنا على أن التفـسـيـر الموضوعي ليس بدعاً من العلوم أفرزته عقول المتأخرين، وغفلت عن الاهتمام به أفـهـام الأولين.
لكن بروزه لوناً من التفسير له كيانه وطريقته لم يوجد إلا في العُصُر الأخيرة تلبية لحاجات أهلها التى وجد فيها من المذاهب والأفكار كما وجد فيها من الآراء والمــوضـوعـات ما اضطر علماء الشريعة إلى بحثها من وجهة النظر القرآنية ليقينهم بأنه الكتاب الـــــذي يحوي دراسة وعلاج كل موضوع يطرأ في حياة الناس، علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله، ((أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الخَبِيرُ)).
ومن ثم كثرت الدراسات القرآنية، وأصبحت المكتبة القرآنية تستقبل كل يوم مواداً جديدة من عالم المطبوعات، ونظرة خاطفة إلى فهارس المكتبة تنبيك بكثرة ما كتب في هذا المجال، وإن كان في الحقيقة قليلاً على مادة القرآن. 


يمكن تعريف (التفسير الموضوعي) بكونه علماً على فن معين بأنه: علم يتناول القضايا حسب المقاصد القرآنية من خلال سورة أو أكثر.
فهو عبارة عن ألوان متعددة الأغراض والمواضيع يختار منها المفسر أو الباحث ما يخدم المجال الذي أراد الكتابة حوله.
ويمكن إجمال هذه الألوان للتفسير الموضوعي في الآتي:
الأول: أن يتتبع الباحث لفظة من كلمات القرآن الكريم، ثم يـجـمــع الآيات التي ترد فيها اللفظة أو مشتقاتها من مادتها اللغوية.
وبعد جمع الآيات والإحاطة بتفسيرها يحاول استنباط دلالات الكلمة من خلال استعمال القرآن الكريم لها.. وقد أصبح كثير من الكلمات الـقـرآنية مصطلحات قرآنية كـ(الأمة، والجهاد، والذين في قلوبهم مرض، والخلافة.. ).
وهذا اللون كما ترى قد اهتمت به كتب الأشباه والنظائر إلا أنها بقيت في دائرة الكلمة في موضوعها، ولكن يحاول مؤلفوها أن يربطوا بينها في مختلف السور، ممـا أبـقـى تفسيرهم للكلمة في دائرة الدلالة اللفظية.. أما المعاصرون فقد تتبعوا الكلمة وحاولوا الربط بين دلالاتها في مختلف المواطن، وأظهروا بذلك لوناً من البلاغة والإعـجـــاز القرآني، وقد كان من نتائجها استنباط دلالات قرآنية بالغة الدقة، لم يكن بمـقـدورهم العثور عليها لولا انتهاجهم هذا السبيل.
الثاني: تحديد موضوع ما، يلحظ الباحث تعرض القرآن المجيد له بأساليب متنوعة في الـعــــرض والتحليل والمناقشة والتعليق، أو تطرأ مشكلة أو تطرح قضية فيراد بحثها من وجهة نظر قرآنية.
وهنا نشير إلى عجيبة من عجائب القرآن الكريم المعجزة، تدلنا على أن القرآن دستور حياة، ومنهج عمل، فيه الشمول والعموم والكمال والبيان.. خلاصتها: أنه ليس بمستغرب أن يجد باحث اهتمام القرآن صريحاً بموضوع معين فيرى جوانب مـعـالجـــة الموضوع ودراسته في القرآن كافية وافية، ولكن الغريب حقاً أن تقترح موضوعاً فتلج إلى عـالــم القرآن كأنما أنزل فيه فيدهشك أن الموضوع قد استوفيت جوانب دراسته في القرآن كأنما أنزل القرآن من أجله.
وطريقة الكتابة في هذا اللون تتم باستخراج الآيات التي تناولت الموضوع، وبعد جمعها والإحاطة بها تفسيراً وتـأمــلاً يحاول الباحث استنباط عناصر الموضوع من خلال ما بين يديه من آيات، ثم ينسق بــيـن تلــك العناصر بحيث يقسمها إلى أبواب وفصول حسب حاجة الموضوع ويقدم لذلك بمقدمة حول أسلوب القرآن في عرض أفكار الموضوع.
ويكون منطلق العرض والاستدلال والــدراسة هو آيات القرآن الكريم لا غير، مع ربط كل ذلك بواقع الناس ومشكلاتهم، وإن ذكر شيء من غير القرآن في الموضوع فيذكر من باب الاعتضاد لا الاعتماد.
وعلى الـبـاحـث أن يتجنب خلال بحـثـه التعرض للأمور الجزئية في تفسير الآيات، فلا يـذكـــر القراءات، ووجوه الإعراب ونـحـــــو ذلك إلا بمقدار ما يخدم الموضوع ويتصل به اتـصـالاً أسـاسياً مباشراً.
والباحث في كل ذلك يهتم بأسلوب العرض لتوضيح مرامي القرآن وأهدافه ومـقـاصـده، ليتمكن القارئ من فهم الـمـــوضـوع وإدراك أسراره من خلال القرآن بجاذبية العرض الشائق وجودة السبك والحبك ورصانة الأسلوب ودقة التعبيرات، وبيان الإشارات بأوضح الـعـبارات.
وهذا اللون من التفسير الـمـوضوعي هو المشهور في عرف أهل الاختصاص، وحتى أن اسم (التفسير الموضوعي ) لا يكاد ينصرف إلا إليه، والمتتبع لهذا يجده جلياً، وسبب ذلك يتلخص في أمرين:
1- غزارة الموضوعات التي طرقها القرآن وأشبعها دراسة وبحثاً.
2- تجــدد الموضوعـــات والمشكلات التي تحتاج إلى بحث من وجهة نظر قرآنية، فالأولون صدروا مــن القرآن، والآخـــرون وردوا إلى القرآن.. وكلاهما بحر و لا ساحل له، لا تكاد تنتهي موضوعاته أو تقـف عند حد.
3- البحـــث عن موضوع من خـــلال سورة من القرآن بتحديد الهدف الأساسي للسورة أو غيره من الأهداف ودراسته من خــلال تلك السورة.

وهذا اللون شبيه بسابقه إلا أن دائرته أضيق.
وطريقة البحث فيه: أن يحدد الـبـاحث الهدف أو الأهداف الأساسية للسورة ثم يختاره أو يختار إحداها إن كانت ثمة أهداف مـتـعددة ثم يحاول إبراز عناصر بحث هذه السورة للموضوع وتـقـسـيـمـهـا وتبويبها، ثم يدرس عـــلاقة كل المقاطع بهذا الهدف بدءاً بمقدمة السورة، وانتهاءً بخاتمتها، مع التعرف على أسـباب نزولها، ومكان نزولها، وترتيبها من بـيـن ســـور القرآن ويبين علاقة كل ذلك بهدف السورة عنوان البحث، وسيجد الباحث الصلة بـيــنــه وبين الرابطة جلية عند إحالة النظر وإمعان الفكر، وسيعلم أن للسورة هدفاً واضــحــــاً ترمي إلى إيضاحه وبيانه والاستدلال له وبه، وتفصيل جوانبه وأبعاده، وكل ســــورة من القرآن لها شخصية مستقلة تعلم عند البحث فيها، بل ويمكن أن يكون للسورة أهــداف متعددة بينها من الترابط والتعاضد والتداخل شيء يصعب معه التفريق بينهما أو إفراد إحداهما بالبحث مع إغفال البواقي.

وليعلم أنه ينبغي عند البحث في هذا اللون ألا ينطلق الباحث في دراسة موضوع السورة من آيــات لم ترد فيها، بل يـكـــون مـنطـلقه آيات ومباحث ومقاطع السورة وأما غيرها فتذكر استئناساً لا تأسيساً، وتوكيداً لا تأصيلاً، واستشهاداً لا استناداً.
وهذا اللــون ظفر بعناية القدماء بل جــــاءت في ثنايا تفاسيرهم الإشارات إلى بعض أهداف السورة ومحاولة الانطلاق منها لبيان تفسيرها، كالذي فعله البقاعي في كتابه (نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور). وأما في العصر الحديث فقد أولع به سيد قطب في تفسيره (الظلال) حيث يقدم لكل سورة ببيان أهدافها الرئـيـسـية أو هدفها الوحيد، وينطلق في باقي تفسير السورة من خلال هذا المحور الذي تتحدث السورة عنه، وقد أفردت بحوث كثيرة في هذا اللون من التفسير الموضوعي.

يقول الشيخ مساعد الطيار وفقه الله؛ وهو كلام مهم جداً حول هذا الموضوع وأنه لابد فيه من ضوابط:
(إن التفسير الموضوعي يدخل في باب الفوائد والاستنباطات، وليس من التفسير الذي هو بيان معني القرآن.
وبتأمُّلِ هذه الإضافة يظهر أن أمامك تفسير جديد، أي بيان معانٍ جديدة للقرآن من طريق موضوعاته.. لكن حينما تكشف عن ما كُتِبَ في التفسير الموضوعي ستجدُ أنها ترجِع إلى فوائد واستنباطات، وليس فيها بيان معني جديدة لآيات القرآن، وعلى هذا فنسبتها للتفسير غير دقيقة.. بل الصحيح أنها ( موضوعات قرآنية)، وهذا العنوان أدق من تسمية هذا اللون بالتفسير الموضوعي.
وما ذكرته لك هنا أرجو أن لا تتعجَّل بردِّه قبل أن تحدِّدَ معنى التفسير، وأن تطَّلِع على الإضافة التي أضافها من كتب في موضوع من الموضوعات باسم التفسير الموضوعي، ولك أن تتأمل إضافته هل هي من باب التفسير، أو من باب الفوائد والاستنباطات؟
وحقيقة التفسير الموضوعي كما يأتي:
1-       جمع متفرق من الآيات التي تتحدث عن موضوعٍ أو لفظة أو جملة (يخرج عن هذا دراسة موضوع من خلال سورة).
2-       دراسة هذا المجموع بعد تبويبه.
3-       استنتاجالفوائد، واستخلاص الهدايات والعِبَر من هذا المجموع.

إن التفسيرالموضوعي (بأنواعه الثلاثة) يُدرس من خلال القرآن، فهو بحث قرآني بحت، ولكن الملاحظ في دراسة الموضوع من خلال القرآن أن كثيرًا من الموضوعات لا يمكن بحثها من خلال القرآن فقط؛ لأنَّ صورة الموضوع لا تتمُّ بالنظر إلى القرآن فقط، بل لابدَّ من إضافة السنة وآثار السلف لبيان هذا الموضوع.
وعند تأمُّلِ بعض الموضوعات تجد أنها على ثلاثة أقسام:
الأول: قسم يمكن بحثه من خلال القرآن؛ لغزارة مادته، كإهلاك الأمم الكافرة من خلال القرآن.
الثاني: قسم لا يمكن بحثه من خلال القرآن لقلة مادته في القرآن؛ كالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، أو الأسر وأحكامه، إذ الحديث عن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وعن الأسير في القرآن قليل، وهو في السنة أكثر.
الثالث: قسم تكثر مادته في القرآن وفي السنة، ويكون في تخصيص دراسته في القرآن فقط قصور في تصوُّرِ الموضوع بشمولية، كموضوع العلم، وموضوعالجهاد، وغيرها كثير.

وقد يقول قائل: إن الغرض من دراسة الموضوع من خلال القرآن طرح طريقة القرآن فقط؟
فالجواب: ثُمَّ ماذا؟! أليس الباحث سيبني أحكامًا وفوائد؟
فإذا كان كذلك فلابدَّ أن يحتاج إلى مصادر أخرى في بحثه، ومن أهمها السنة النبوية، وإلا كان بحثًا ناقصًا بلا ريب.

ولقد ساق الاقتصار على دراسة الموضوع من خلال القرآن إلى خلل في التعبير يظهر من لوازمه أن الاعتماد على القرآن وحده يكفي في تصور موضوع من الموضوعات الإسلامية، يقول أحدهم: (إننا إذا أردنا أن نبني المجتمع المسلم، فيجب أن نقيمه على الأسس والأصول القرآنية. وأكثر الشعوب قد انحرفت من حيث لا تدري عن هذه الأسس والأصول في أكثر مجالات الحياة. ولن تتحقق لها السعادة إلا برجوعها إلى تلك الأسس والأصول التي بات الناس في غفلة عنها بقصد أو بغير قصد.
فلغياب كثير من أسس القرآن وأصوله عن فهم الناس وسلوكهم آثرنا أن يكون البحث في التفسير الموضوعي مقتصرًا على القرآن الكريم فحسب، فإنه الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تصحح المواقف والمفاهيم المتعلقة بالوجود ودور الإنسان فيه، وما يتصل بذلك من حقائق ومبادئ) انتهى.
إذا كان يستطيع أخذ هذه الأمور من القرآن مباشرة فأين دور السنة؟
وهل يعني قوله هذا أن الناس قد فهموا أسس وأصول السنة ، فلم يحتاجوا إلى بين ذلك لهم، وبقي عليهم بيان أسس وأصول القرآن فقط؟!
ألا يمكن أن يرد على هذا الكلام: ما الفرق بين القرآنيين الذي لا يرون الأخذ بالسنة لاعتقادهم باكتفاء القرآن ببيان كل شيء؟
إنني أقول بكل ثقة: إن من سلك في دراسة بعض الموضوعات الإسلامية الكبيرة أسلوب التفسير الموضوعي قد ألزم نفسه بما لا يلزم، وأدخلها في مضايق هو في غنى عنها، فلماذا هذا التجزئة لمتلازمين لا ينفكان: الكتاب والسنة؟!
أما أقوال السلف (الصحابة والتابعون وأتباع التابعين) عندهم فهي كالسنة من جهة عدم إضافة عنوان بسبب قول من أقوالهم.
لكن الموضوع الذي لم يبينه أحد ممن اطلعت على كلامه في التفسير الموضوعي هو:
كيف سيفهم معنى الآيات؟ هل سيعتمد على مصادر التفسير المعروفة، أو سيجتهد اجتهادًا خاصًّا خارج إطار هذه المصادر؟
لقد جاء الحديث عن الإفادة من تفسير السلف عند أصحاب التفسير الموضوعي كلامًا مبهمًا مجملاً لا يدلُّ على الأسلوب الذي سيتعامل به هؤلاء مع أقوالهم التي لا يمكن لمفسِّر جاء بعدهم أن ينفك عنها البتة.

وهناك مسألة أخرى في تفسير السلف لم يبيِّنها أصحاب التفسير الموضوعي، وهي:
كيف يتعامل مع اختلاف السلف في تفسير لفظة أو جملة من آية؟
هل سيُعرضُ عن الاختلاف ويختار ما يراه متوجِّهًا مع بحثه؟
هل سيناقش الاختلاف، ثمَّ يرجِّح ما يظهر له؟
وهل سيكون ترجيحه هذا موضوعيًا بحيث لا يكون للموضوع الذي اختاره تأثيرٌ على ترجيحه؟
وإذا كان الاختلاف من باب اختلاف التنوع الذي تحتمل الآية فيه الأقوال هل سيستدلُّ بها في مواضع متعدِّدة بحسب ما قيل في معناها من أقوال صحيحة؟
كل ذلك لم يُحرِّره أصحاب التفسير الموضوعي مع أنه لا يمكنهم أن ينفكَّوا عنه، وإنما اكتفوا من تفسير السلف بأن لا يضع عنوانًا مأخوذًا من تفسيرهم.

إن من يقرأ ما كُتِبَ في التفسير الموضوعي من جهتيه التنظيرية والتطبيقية سيجد عدم الاتفاق في كثيرٍ منه، فهذا يستدرك على هذا في التنظيرات، وذاك لا يرضى طريقة هذا في التطبيقات.
ولاشكَّ أن هذه الاستدراكات نابعة من جدَّةِ الموضوع، وعدم وضوحه منذ بداياته في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع عشر، وهذا يعني أنَّ مجال الاستدراك لازال مستمرًّا.

إن طريقة كتابة التفسير الموضوعي سواء أكان موضوعًا من خلال القرآن أم كان موضوعًا من خلال سورة غير متفقٍ عليها.
فبعضهم ينحى في الكتابة إلى الأسلوب الأدبي والخطابي، فتراه يقلِّب عبارته، ويبدي ويعيد في ألفاظ ينتقيها، ويطيل الكلام في موضوع يمكن إجماله في سطر ونصف السطر.
وبعضهم ينحى إلى تقرير المسألة تقريرًا علميًا مباشرًا بلا حشو عبارات لا داعي لها، وهذا هو السبيل الأمثل في العلم، لأن الأساليب الخطابية والأدبية لا مدخل لها في إثبات المسائل العلمية، وإنما قد توجد فيها كوجود الملح في الطعام، فإذا زادت فسد الكلام كما يفسد بزيادة الملح الطعام). انتهى

هذه خلاصة ما يمكن أن يكتب في هذا الموضوع، وعند النظر فيها يتضح بإذن الله الجواب.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

فبالنسبة للنشوء والغايات هو يختلف عن التفسير الإشاري؛ فالمراد غير المراد، والغرض غير الغرض، وإن كان التفسير الموضوعي في مرحلة من المراحل الشاطحة قد يتحول ويتحور إلى تفسير إشاري لخروجه عن غرض السورة الأصلي.
هذا الذي تبين لي من البحث القيم وبقيته دراسة وتحليل للتفسير الموضوعي وجوابي المقتضب هو :
حسب دراستي في الشريعة ومعلوماتي المتواضعة بينهما فرق من وجه ويلتقيان في وجه اخر فالتفسير الموضوعي هو علم يتناول القضايا حسب المقاصد القرآنية من خلال سورة أو أكثر فهو يتناول سور القران بناء وموضوعا ومحاولة جمع الايات التي تتناول قضية ما والجمع بن دلالاتها والتسيق بينها اما التفسير الاشاري عند القائلين به فهو اعتقاد ان لكتاب الله ظاهرا يعلمه العلماء وغيرهم وباطنا لايعلمه الا الخواص اصحاب العلم اللدني الوهبي الذين رزقهم الله الفهم والادراك من خلال الاستقامة والطهر علما ان علماء اهل السنة اشاروا الى قبوله في العموم والجملة بشروطه وهي موجودة في مضانها .
اما اندراج الاشاري ضمن الموضوعي فالذي اعلمه -والله اعلم بالصواب -اذا قلنا ان كتاب الله وحدة متكاملة في موضوعاته ومفرداته وان السور تتضمن موضوعا او اكثر وان مقاطع السور تددن وتدور حوله وتشير اليه - هدف السورة - وتنطلق منه فيمكن ان يندرج اذا وجدت شروطه - ومنها ان لايخالف باطنه ظاهره بلا يلازمه ويؤيده - وهوباب واسع يفتح الله به على من يشاء من عباده وممن اوتي علما وفقها ومن ذلك تفسير البقاعي في نظم الدرر فقد نبه الى اشارات تستبط من بدايات السور ونهاياتها تدور حول مقاصداها وغاياتها والله اعلم .

----------

